# SALE- Kochi 270mm Blue #2 Migaki Yanagiba (SECOND)



## JBroida (May 2, 2012)

SALE- Kochi 270mm Blue #2 Yanagiba SECOND- $325 ($50 discount from original). We only have one of these, so its a first come, first serve basis. The yanagiba has some delamination issues towards the middle of the blade where the cladding meets the hard steel. This is show in detail in the pictures. Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you are interested in purchasing this knife.



























The original (non-defect) one can be seen here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/kochi/kochi-270mm-migaki-yanagiba.html


----------



## Crothcipt (May 2, 2012)

I can see the defect. I know it is probably just a minor thing but, how serious can this be?


----------



## JBroida (May 2, 2012)

it requires the end user to be a bit more careful when cleaning the knife and the delamination may become bigger or smaller as you sharpen through the blade. I should mention that this kind of thing can be seen on other knives as well... here's an old example of a hayate light from the old forums:


----------



## Crothcipt (May 2, 2012)

wow ty for the response.


----------



## JBroida (May 4, 2012)

BUMP


----------

